# Eclipse - Fehler: Hauptklasse de.xyz.init.MeineKlasse konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



## mrbela (4. Nov 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln! Ich habe ein Projekt entwickelt und es lief die ganze Zeit wunderbar.. Jetzt wollte ich darauf Maven anwenden (Maven install ist nicht ohne Compilation Errors durchgelaufen) und seitem kriege ich die oben genannte Fehlermeldung:

Fehler: Hauptklasse de.xyz.init.MeineKlasse konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden

Ich habe wirklich alles schon probiert:

Project clean
Project refresh
Das Projekt aus einem andern Eclipse aus aufgerufen
die .classpath-Datei von einem "funktionierenden" Projekt hergenommen
usw.

Woran kann das liegen?? ich komme beim besten Willen nicht drauf!! :wuerg:


----------



## chuxXo (4. Nov 2014)

Erstell ein Identisches Projekt mit den gleich packages und Klassen und kopier den Code rüber.


----------



## JavaDude (4. Nov 2014)

Oder versuch das Projekt mit Eclipse zu bereinigen.


Joose hat gesagt.:


> In Eclipse gibt es das Menü "Project", dort kannst du ein Prokjekt cleanen und neu builden lassen.


----------

